# Chimaeracon!



## dragonmorph (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.chimaeracon.com/

I'm finally found this perfect convention that I was looking for in my whole life. It was located  in San Antonio, Texas at the Crossroads Convention Center, it's at the mall. I've send them a email for the question if they have artist alleys, furry/anthro/anime artist, dealers, and other stuff. And few days later, they send me back for the answer and they said.... Yes! They have furry/anthro/anime artists, artist alleys, dealers, and other great stuff. I will be there at *March 14-16, 2008* at the *Crossroads Convention Center* (http://www.norriscenters.com/ccc.htm)  is located within *Crossroads Mall* (http://www.crossroadsofsanantonio.com/)and I'll in the *Artist Alley*. You all invited!!

The address at the convention center is 
_
4522 Fredericksburg Road, Suite 124
San Antonio, Texas 78201 at the Crossroad Mall_
See the map-> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&searchtab=home&formtype=address&popflag=0&latitude=&longitude=&name=&phone=&level=&cat=&address=+4522+Fredericksburg+Road%2C+Suite+124&city=San+Antonio&state=TX&zipcode=+78201


----------



## dragonmorph (Jun 26, 2007)

Who's going?


----------

